# Bjorn Rebney talks Couture, Alvarez, And the Real ‘Toughest Tournament in Sports'



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Bjorn Rebney Speaks Out on Randy Couture, Eddie Alvarez, And the Real ‘Toughest Tournament in Sports’
> 
> 
> By Jason Moles
> ...




http://www.cagepotato.com/bjorn-reb...z-and-the-real-toughest-tournament-in-sports/


----------

